# Derek Fisher signs 3 year/10.5 Million dollar deal



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

Phil is back, we got the PG we needed (Blake) but all is quiet on Dfisher. Rumor is the Heat and Cavs are trying to get him and they offering much more $ than the Lakers are.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

I can't imagine Fisher ever leaving again, even for the money. You guys have the perfect PG in Blake, but still no backup. I'm sure Fisher won't mind a cut to his minutes as he is aging and severely declining (at least as far as the regular season goes).


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

Problem is he still wants to start and he is looking for a two year deal worth 10 million. He simply isn't worth that anymore and that is creating the issues.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

I don't see why he would leave.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

We have someone who is clearly better than Fisher right now. His bargaining position is pretty weak.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

I think he'll still be here.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

Can't see him leaving. Fisher will clearly have a post-NBA job (announcing, coaching or front office), so I am not sure why he would be thinking about leaving (money be damned).


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*



HKF said:


> Can't see him leaving. Fisher will clearly have a post-NBA job (announcing, coaching or front office), so I am not sure why he would be thinking about leaving (money be damned).


I second that, I see Fish doing any of those jobs. I think he will stay.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

Yeah no reason to think he'd be gone. I'd only worry if they signed Brown back before him..then things get a little crowded.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

We really need Derek Fisher. If I was the Lakers I would sign Fisher for ONE year at 5 million. But 2 years? That is asking for a lot and I hope that Derek Fisher isn't that bent on money and playing time (Like after 2004 when he left). I'm quite sure if he resigns he will be starting (but only playing about 20 mins) so Fisher should not be worried about that.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

Derek Fisher doesn't need to leave the roster until he's like 43...for everything he offers in terms of leadership you save a roster spot at the end of the bench if need be.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

I could see other teams putting up the money just to pull him away from us. Not to mention the leadership and clutch shots.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

That "rumor" the OP mentioned is not substantiated in any way.

The "rumor" is that Miami and Cleveland are interested. They aren't going to offer him more than the $2.5-3m we will. He'll come back, eventually.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

The thing is, what other teams are championship caliber that could use a guy like Fisher? Boston, San Antonio, Orlando, MAYBE Chicago, MAYBE Miami, MAYBE Cleveland

None of those teams is going to offer Derek a big portion of their MLE. None of them. Miami and Cleveland would offer up a minimum deal if their FAs come back, but not any more.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

Lakers have Fish's bird rights. They don't have to offer him MLE. Fisher also gets paid to be Head of the Player's Association (not a lot, but it's another check).


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

He will be back IMO, the Lakers are just playing hardball with him. Fish wants 5 million a year, and I think LA will give him around 3 million a year. He will most likely still be the starter next season, but splitting time with Blake.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

This thread is ripe for a Kenneth sighting. :bsmile:

I keep getting this vision in my mind...

Lakers and Heat in the Finals, game 7...last minute, Lakers up by 2...Fisher in a Heat uniform...he shoots a rainbow 3 with 20 seconds to go in the game...the ball goes high into the air, hits its zenith with 9 seconds to go in the game...

...you just know what's going to happen...buzzer goes off with the ball still half-way down from its zenith...3 seconds later, nothing but the bottom of the net.

Ultimate nightmare.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*



Ron said:


> This thread is ripe for a Kenneth sighting. :bsmile:
> 
> I keep getting this vision in my mind...
> 
> ...


If the Heat are dumb enough to sign Fisher with their cap space, I can guarantee you they will not make it to the finals, let alone beat the Lakers, same goes for the Cavs. At this point, Sasha is a better player. As long as the team is healthy, the Lakers will be winning a lot more games without signing Fisher. You know Phil is going to start Fisher out of blind loyalty for the duration of any new contract he signs.

Probably the best thing about the Blake signing was the fact that it made it less likely Fisher would stay.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

There's a lot more talent at the SG position in free agency this year.

Lakers are better off not offering Fisher anything and going after Raja Bell instead. Then have Sasha be the backup PG with Bell backing up Kobe.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*



Kenneth said:


> ...At this point, Sasha is a better player...


 I think you've lost a lot of support with this statement.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

WE can resign our own players and go over the cap, but we are restricted to what we can offer new players. For that reason it makes sense to bring back Fish and Brown.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*



The One said:


> I think you've lost a lot of support with this statement.


The 2009-2010 postseason was an exercise in Kenneth losing support and credibility though, so that statement shouldn't surprise you.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*



Kenneth said:


> If the Heat are dumb enough to sign Fisher with their cap space, I can guarantee you they will not make it to the finals, let alone beat the Lakers, same goes for the Cavs. At this point, Sasha is a better player. As long as the team is healthy, the Lakers will be winning a lot more games without signing Fisher. You know Phil is going to start Fisher out of blind loyalty for the duration of any new contract he signs.
> 
> Probably the best thing about the Blake signing was the fact that it made it less likely Fisher would stay.


Yet the Lakers with Fisher can make it to the championship in the stronger conference? Your logic just to make it a Fisher-hate post is astoundingly stupid.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*



elcap15 said:


> WE can resign our own players and go over the cap, but we are restricted to what we can offer new players. For that reason it makes sense to bring back Fish and Brown.


THIS.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

i think fish is back, for about $4 million a year. i wish kobe didn't eat up so much of the cap space.

i think shannon brown is walking... no need for him, even if he does provide athleticism.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*



FX™;6311838 said:


> Yet the Lakers with Fisher can make it to the championship in the stronger conference? Your logic just to make it a Fisher-hate post is astoundingly stupid.


Are you actually attributing Fisher with the reason the Lakers make it to the championship? That makes you stupid. It's just as dumb as calling Matt Bonner the reason why the Spurs made the playoffs because he was in the starting lineup at times. The fact that the Spurs got by with a **** player like Bonner doesn't mean he is better then a player like Brook Lopez who was on a losing team.

The Spurs will see how much of a difference have a decent player like Tiago Splitter instead of Bonner, and the Lakers will keep win even more without Fisher.

Fact of the matter is this, Fisher's close shots are never needed if he wasn't such a horrible player for 80% of his minutes. His close shots are not needed because the Lakers would have double digit leads in those close games with him off the team.

So FX, apparently you think:
Wade is more likely to resign with Miami if they sign Fisher for $5 million a year
Heat will be a better team if Fisher is on the team for $5 million
Cavs are going to better team if Fisher is their starting PG
Cavs have a better chance of going to the finals if they sign Fisher?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

In other news, Fisher is apparently getting delusional too:

"Q : So you feel as good now as a 25-year-old?

A: Physically I'm actually getting better. *I mean, if you measured me running when I was 25, I might be faster than what I am now in terms of outright speed.* "

http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/columns/story?id=5355999

LMAO, I hope he tells that to Buss when he is negotiating. Good thing about all this is that Buss is usually a hard line negotiator, just look at the Ariza situation last year when they just went out and signed Artest instead of negotiating. Hopefully Fisher keeps a hard line of 5 million a year and Buss goes out and gets anyone else.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

You should find a better player to hate than Derek Fisher...that's cheating...noone's gonna know you as a Fisher hater because noone talks about Fisher..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

2.5 mil is the right offer by the Lakers. I would be surprised if Fish doesn't agree on those terms. 

I'm sure Cavs and Heat will offer him more money. But realistically, Lakers offer is good enough. Either Fish accepts the offer or Lakers move on..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

Fisher does not rule out move to China


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*



> #
> It's been reported the Lakers and Derek Fisher will reach a deal sometime this week
> by latmedina at 7/6/2010 7:38:46 PM12:38 PM


http://lakersblog.latimes.com/lakersblog/2010/07/lakers-chat-more-free-agency-talk.html#comments


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*



> It's been reported the Lakers and Derek Fisher will reach a deal sometime this week
> by latmedina at 7/6/2010 7:38:46 PM12:38 PM


Someone quick! Break out the smelling salts, I think Kenneth just fainted!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

someone should send a patrol car down to his house guys. He may be suicidal after this..


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

Kenneth has been spotted:


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

*Rumor: D Fish is being persuaded by Riley to go to Miami*

No Link just heard this watching local news KCBS 2


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Rumor: D Fish is being persuaded by Riley to go to Miami*

wow... i cant see this happening. DFish is too classy for that.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Rumor: D Fish is being persuaded by Riley to go to Miami*

h
W
o


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Rumor: D Fish is being persuaded by Riley to go to Miami*

for what? the minimum? they cant offer much else


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: D Fish is being persuaded by Riley to go to Miami*

thats what I was thinking he'd sign with the heat for less money than we're offering for what.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: D Fish is being persuaded by Riley to go to Miami*



jazzy1 said:


> thats what I was thinking he'd sign with the heat for less money than we're offering *for what*.


Out of respect for Pat Riley. Besides, he can make up the difference by not having to pay state taxes and he would only be a bench player. Saves wear and tear on his retiring body and puts him in a city where he can financially afford to live after bball.

You know ... looking out for himself. He's repaid the Lakers ... 

AND, it's only business. Better to leave on his terms than to be kicked out. Owners' loyalty is to themselves, and seemingly the players are going to do the same thing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: D Fish is being persuaded by Riley to go to Miami*

Out of respect for Riley? He never played for Riley. The Lakers haven't kicked Fisher to the curb at all. They have his bird rights, they don't have to sign him right away.


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Rumor: D Fish is being persuaded by Riley to go to Miami*

Wow! Pat Reily is adding on to the biggest basketball heist in history...lol..word is they will be signing Mike Miller.

http://www.ksfy.com/Global/story.asp?S=12778542


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Rumor: D Fish is being persuaded by Riley to go to Miami*



jazzy1 said:


> thats what I was thinking he'd sign with the heat for less money than we're offering for what.


Bingo!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: D Fish is being persuaded by Riley to go to Miami*



James Worthy said:


> Wow! Pat Reily is adding on to the biggest basketball heist in history...lol..word is they will be signing Mike Miller.
> 
> http://www.ksfy.com/Global/story.asp?S=12778542


For what? $3.23 and a bucket of KFC? Because that is all they have left.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Rumor: D Fish is being persuaded by Riley to go to Miami*

http://www.tmz.com/2010/07/09/derek-fisher-courted-by-miami-heat-lebron-james-los-angeles-lakers/

Meeting tomorrow.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Rumor: D Fish is being persuaded by Riley to go to Miami*

Man if Riley can pull this one off..


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Rumor: D Fish is being persuaded by Riley to go to Miami*

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: D Fish is being persuaded by Riley to go to Miami*

I said it above and I'll say it again.

All he has left is $3.23 and a bucket of KFC.

If Fish wants to play for that, then that's his choice.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: D Fish is being persuaded by Riley to go to Miami*

This would be devastating on so many levels. All the Heat can offer him that the Lakers can't is the chance to go into training camp as the starter... as a result with his history here and his respect towards Phil and Kobe I don't see him leaving.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Rumor: D Fish is being persuaded by Riley to go to Miami*



Dynasty Raider said:


> Out of respect for Pat Riley. Besides, he can make up the difference by not having to pay state taxes and he would only be a bench player. Saves wear and tear on his retiring body and puts him in a city where he can financially afford to live after bball.
> 
> You know ... looking out for himself. He's repaid the Lakers ...
> 
> AND, it's only business. Better to leave on his terms than to be kicked out. Owners' loyalty is to themselves, and seemingly the players are going to do the same thing.


Did you say "financially afford to live after bball."

I guess he will probably starve in LA


----------



## brown shay (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Rumor: D Fish is being persuaded by Riley to go to Miami*

D-fish would be out of his mind to leave the Lakers. I think he will go see what Riley has to say, but I don't see him leaving. His loyalty is to high, and really he won't be getting paid much more than the lakers will pay him. Him, Kobe and Phil all have a solid history together and 5 championships. Why would he leave that?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Rumor: D Fish is being persuaded by Riley to go to Miami*

I'd be pretty upset if he left. I don't even care if he sucks, he always comes through big in the end and it's nice to see someone who has been there through it all besides Kobe.

On another note, can anyone imagine the wet dreams that Kenneth must be having right now?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: D Fish is being persuaded by Riley to go to Miami*



VanillaPrice said:


> I'd be pretty upset if he left. I don't even care if he sucks, he always comes through big in the end and it's nice to see someone who has been there through it all besides Kobe.
> 
> On another note, can anyone imagine the wet dreams that Kenneth must be having right now?


Well not only would it leave us with Sasha as our only backup under contract but he would be huge for the Heat.


----------



## CHI-CHI (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Rumor: D Fish is being persuaded by Riley to go to Miami*

I still say he comes back to LA and is only putting pressure on them to get a deal done. Wouldn't blame him for going to Miami but still think LA will keep him.


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Rumor: D Fish is being persuaded by Riley to go to Miami*



brown shay said:


> D-fish would be out of his mind to leave the Lakers. I think he will go see what Riley has to say, but I don't see him leaving. His loyalty is to high


Loyal? You forgot he went to Golden State a couple of years ago?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: D Fish is being persuaded by Riley to go to Miami*



James Worthy said:


> Loyal? You forgot he went to Golden State a couple of years ago?


Yep, he left the Lakers squad that went to the finals in four straight years to join one of the worst teams in the league, where they remained a bad team. This is the best news I've heard all summer with Fisher leaving. Can't wait to see Lakers take advantage of his **** defense instead of being hurt by it for a chance.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: D Fish is being persuaded by Riley to go to Miami*

http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2010/07/jerry-buss-is-not-handing-over-the-larry-obrien-trophy-to-miami-at-least-not-willingly.php

You tell them, Jerry.

*"Somebody in the East will come out, and our job is to beat them, whoever it is," he said. "There are a lot of good teams over there. I don't automatically hand them the title. I think Orlando is very good. I think Chicago is going to be better. Boston, certainly, is tough. We know about that. So let's wait until things get going."*

*"We're working on Fisher now and I think we'll probably have him back in the fold soon," Buss said.

Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak was optimistic as well.

"I just continue to have a dialogue with (Fisher's) representative," he said. "Both sides are motivated, so we think it will work out. We hope so."*


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: D Fish is being persuaded by Riley to go to Miami*

As much as I love Derek, it would be very tough not to have strong feelings of animosity towards him if he joined that coat-tail riding squad of buffoons in South Beach.


----------



## Boateng (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Rumor: D Fish is being persuaded by Riley to go to Miami*

I agree with Necronamous, Fisher would be a fool to leave, and would not have any respect from any laker fan.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Rumor: D Fish is being persuaded by Riley to go to Miami*

^he will always have my respect, speak for yourself, I swear its groundhogs day around here sometime

...and Fisher is just posturing


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*



> A source close to Derek Fisher said he’s confident the free-agent guard will re-sign with the Los Angeles Lakers instead of going to the Miami Heat.
> 
> Fisher reportedly received a $2.5 million offer for next season from the Lakers. He has been seeking a two-year contract with a starting salary closer to the $5 million he made last season.
> 
> Depending on whether the Heat sign both Mike Miller and Udonis Haslem, they could be in position to offer only the veteran’s minimum to Fisher. Fisher visited with the Heat in Miami on Saturday.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AmCGLDzeE05Ll1Je8B4eLUO8vLYF?slug=ys-freeagentbuzz071110


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

Wasnt expecting him to come to Miami if Im honest..not too bothered, itll leave us with more comical Kenneth threads


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

Damn this sucks. What are the odds that Phil Jackson is a dumbass and starts Fisher over Blake?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

The worse thing about this, is that Tony Allen went to the Grizz for $3 million a year. We could have had Tony Allen for the next three years for a little more money instead of Fisher.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

^^ Actually, I dont think we could, due to cap restrictions. I may be wrong but I dont think we have $3M to spend on new players.

Tony Allen also isnt a PG. He also cant shoot 3's or FT's. He also cant be a primary ball handler. Seriously, what would we do with Tony Allen?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*



elcap15 said:


> ^^ Actually, I dont think we could, due to cap restrictions. I may be wrong but I dont think we have $3M to spend on new players.
> 
> Tony Allen also isnt a PG. He also cant shoot 3's or FT's. He also cant be a primary ball handler. Seriously, what would we do with Tony Allen?


We don't. We have ~1.8 Million left.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*



elcap15 said:


> He also cant shoot 3's or FT's. He also cant be a primary ball handler.


In Kenneths eyes, that pretty much makes him the same as Derek :laugh:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*



elcap15 said:


> ^^ Actually, I dont think we could, due to cap restrictions. I may be wrong but I dont think we have $3M to spend on new players.
> 
> Tony Allen also isnt a PG. He also cant shoot 3's or FT's. He also cant be a primary ball handler. Seriously, what would we do with Tony Allen?


Tony Allen could defend the other teams best offensive PG or SG, which would keep Kobe out of foul trouble and leave him more rested on the offensive end. Since when do the lakers need a primary ball handler? All Laker PGs need to do is dribble the ball past half court and Kobe does that half the time.

Like FX said, both guys a crap offensive players, but at least Allen would play defense. Unlike Fisher, Allen can can make layups (or in Allen's case dunks). It'd be nice to have a guard that can make layups.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

I guess the good thing about all this, is that despite signing a player with negative value, it's only for one more season.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

So you would run Kobe and Allen at the same time? That would really hinder floor spacing on offense and Allen still couldnt guard fast PG's. If Allen is guarding a SG then Kobe is guarding a PG?

Just FYI, Tony Allen is notorious for missing layups.

Disregarding the Fish hating that is going on, I still just dont see how he would help us at all.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

Fisher is not getting 5 million from anyone, so let's be real there for a second. However, I expect the Lakers to come to 3.5 million as a stop-gap number, but really he's not getting anymore than that on the open market. Miami can only offer the vet minimum for him.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

he will decide tonight


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

espn radio is reporting that he is back...

more details as they come


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

he's back. Didnt mention the contract.

http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/news/story?id=5374270


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

Espn reporting it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

Someone send a patrol car to Kenneths house..


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

Rejoice Kenneth!!!!!! Your favorite Laker ever is back!!!!

Damn, I just wish it was a 6 year deal


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Someone send a patrol car to Kenneths house..


And an ambulance.

We can assume the worst.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

The deal is a three-year contract, with the third year a player option.
No dollar figures have been reported yet.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

3 years?!?!?!?! ****, I was kidding


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*










Derek Fisher will return to the Lakers. 

The deal is a three-year contract, with the third year a player option.

It took a little time, and some give-and-take on the financial front, but the Lakers and Fisher just weren’t ready to part ways.

The Lakers agreed to terms with their veteran guard, bringing back a steadying locker-room influence who just happens to be one of the top clutch shooters of the last decade.

The negotiations got off to a slow start, with the Lakers not willing to match the $5 million per year Fisher was paid under his previous contract. After re-signing Fisher, the Lakers now have two solid, chemistry-enhancing veterans, the other being Steve Blake, at ball-handling guard in their backcourt.

"I have decided to continue with Kobe [Bryant], continue with our teammates and the fans of Los Angeles," Fisher said in a statement. "While this may not be the most lucrative contract I've been offered this off-season, it is the most valuable. I am confident I will continue to lead this team on and off the court. Let the hunt for six begin..."

Fisher repeatedly endorsed playing alongside Bryant.

"At the end of the day, there's one person I could not turn away from. Kobe Bryant asked me to stay but supported whatever decision I made," Fisher said. "He and I have played together for 11 seasons, came into the league together as kids, and has been loyal to me even when others had doubts. We have won five championships together."

Fisher, who turns 36 in August, will be the starter at point guard. Blake, whom the Lakers recently acquired after he agreed to a four-year, $16-million contract, will be the understudy. 

http://lakersblog.latimes.com/lakersblog/2010/07/derek-fisher-to-return-to-the-lakers.html


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*

Glad Fish is back... good with the Blake signing.... I'd sign Gerald Green if Brown leaves even if he wants to stay I think the Lakers could get similar stuff from green at the vet min. Kobe could school the kid. Make a player out of him.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*re: Derek Fisher signs 3 year deal; Kenneth Found Safe and Sound*

Welcome back Fisher!

**Breaks out the smelling salt for Kenneth**


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*re: Derek Fisher signs 3 year deal; Kenneth Found Safe and Sound*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAsXU0FZOsQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*re: Derek Fisher signs 3 year deal; Kenneth Found Safe and Sound*

:lol: at the thread title.

There was no doubt in my mind Fish would comeback. Classy!

Now, we need to focus on bringing Kurt Thomas for Gasol/Bynum backup!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*re: Derek Fisher signs 3 year deal; Kenneth Found Safe and Sound*

http://lakersblog.latimes.com/lakersblog/2010/07/derek-fisher-lakers-kobe-bryant.html










Derek Fisher's stay with the Lakers indicates strong relationship with Kobe Bryant

July 12, 2010 | 3:48 pm

While Derek Fisher mulled his options, Kobe Bryant reached out to him to make sure he'd eventually choose the Lakers. When Fisher and the Lakers hadn't reached an agreement a week into free agency, Bryant publicly argued the two needed to find a way to find common ground. And when Bryant looked at the possible scenarios heading into July 1, he left it up to General Manager Mitch Kupchak to handle the business before reiterating two things: Phil Jackson needs to stay as head coach if he's healthy enough and Fisher needs to return.

The latter part became official Monday with The Times' Mike Bresnahan and Broderick Turner reporting that Fisher agreed to a three-year deal with a player option in his final season. Although the terms of the agreement haven't been reported yet, Fisher indicated in a statement on his website that "while this may not be the most lucrative contract I've been offered this off season, it is the most valuable." Though Fisher mentioned he "listened to every coach, every general manager, even potential teammates in order to make the right decision," there was one guy Fisher singled out in his statement.

*"At the end of the day, there's one person I could not turn away from. Kobe Bryant asked me to stay but supported whatever decision I made," said Fisher, who also received reported interest from Miami, Cleveland, Chicago, Minnesota and New Jersey, though he indicated in his statement there were other options the media didn't report. "He and I have played together for 11 seasons, came into the league together as kids; he has been loyal to me even when others had doubts. We have won five championships together."*


more in link above


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*re: Derek Fisher signs 3 year deal; Kenneth Found Safe and Sound*



> The Lakers have won two straight titles and five in Fisher's tenure with the team. He gets a three-year deal to return, with a player option on the final year. The total value of the contract is more than $9 million, a source told ESPNLosAngeles.com.


don't know if this is true, just a rumor that's floating around now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Is DFish Basically Gone? No, He Is Staying*



Kenneth said:


> I guess the good thing about all this, is that despite signing a player with negative value, it's only for one more season.


:laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*re: Derek Fisher signs 3 year deal; Kenneth Found Safe and Sound*

Good, good, good. Now it's time to offer that $1.7m to a shooting guard and get a vet big for the minimum.

I'd go after Raja Bell with a 2year, $3.5m deal and offer Kurt Thomas the minimum to back up Andrew.

If Raja declines, my next option would be Eddie House. However, I think the Lakers want a guy who can shoot *and* play some defense. That really narrows the options. Rasual Butler and Rodney Carney are the only other options that fit that bill, and Carney isn't exactly a dead-eye shooter.

Roger Mason Jr. would be worth a look, but he's certainly not known for his defense. Matt Barnes will be out of our price range.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*re: Derek Fisher signs 3 year deal; Kenneth Found Safe and Sound*



Sean said:


> don't know if this is true, just a rumor that's floating around now.





> The 14-year NBA veteran, who turns 36 next month, agrees to a three-year contract, believed to be worth $10.5 million
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-0713-lakers-derek-fisher-20100713,0,6291393.story


...

So we are in the range of 3-3.5 million. I can live with that.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*re: Derek Fisher signs 3 year deal; Kenneth Found Safe and Sound*

LOL at the clowning of Kenneth. 

we all knew Fish would be back.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Derek Fisher signs 3 year deal; Kenneth Found Safe and Sound*



> The Lakers said Wednesday that Fisher signed his three-year contract. According to a league official, it calls for Fisher to receive $3.7 million for the 2010-11 season and $3.4 million the next season, with a player option worth $3.4 million in the final year.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakers-steve-blake-20100715,0,3796520.story


...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Derek Fisher signs 3 year deal; to make 3.7 Million this year & 3.4 next two year*

^ That's not a bad deal for both sides.

Fish was looking for 10 mil deal. He got close to it. Assuming Lakers win 2011 'chip, PJ retires, Fish can go out with a grace on the Assistant Coaching seat for two years. Hopefully, Steve Blake is the answer for our PG situation.


----------

